# Transylvania 6-5000



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Disregard this. . .I got it.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Where?? This sounds fun!


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry it took so long to respond - busy. . .

I just ripped it straight from the DVD of the film, edited it for continuity and remastered it in Audition.

Thanks, anyway.


----------

